# [Resolved] Computer freezes when trying to shut it down



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

Very often, each time I want to shut down my PC, it freezes. Been like this for several days now.
I ran AVG and AdAware but nothing was found except I had a virus a few days ago and the concerned files were deleted. Is there a link?
Can anyone help me on this one please?

Thanks

Ceddy


----------



## KHolloman (Jul 22, 2004)

download HijackThis and post your log, could have been something you missed.


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

KHolloman said:


> download HijackThis and post your log, could have been something you missed.


Here it is:

ogfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 20:57:09, on 27/07/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.00 (5.00.2919.6304)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\FICHIERS COMMUNS\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\MES DOCUMENTS\LOGICIEL\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.fr/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Fichiers communs\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /startup
O14 - IERESET.INF: SEARCH_PAGE_URL=
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?38185.4337962963
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {3E68E405-C6DE-49FF-83AE-41EE9F4C36CE} (Office Update Installation Engine) - http://office.microsoft.com/officeupdate/content/opuc.cab


----------



## KHolloman (Jul 22, 2004)

try this :

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000154.htm


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

It didn't change anything. I think it's even worse now cos I got freezes on different actions. I am not saying it's worse because I tried to troubleshoot as indicated but simply the freezes has increased since yesterday  
Any solution?


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

sorry to reedit the post but i still got problems!
can anyone help?
thanks!


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Cédric said:


> sorry to reedit the post but i still got problems!
> can anyone help?
> thanks!


Bonjour, Cedric! Au, pardon, bon sois!

Did you get an update on HJT? Your log seems a little short. I use a utility called poweroff to shut my 98se down, otherwise it hangs; but MS has a patch for the hanging. It's one of their many bugs. Here's the site for Poweroff 
http://users.pandora.be/jbosman/applications.html

Xico


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Hey, Cedric!

When you run HJT, don't try to fix anything. Most of the stuff is fine. Just post the log, and let the experts tell you what to get rid of.


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

Thanks Xico!

Actually, my PC freezes at random now and not only while shutting it down  I thought about reformating but would like to avoid this if possible  
I'll have a look at HJT and check for the updates. The log seemed pretty short to me too but...bof...  
Take care
ceddy


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Cédric said:


> I ran AVG and AdAware but nothing was found except I had a virus a few days ago and the concerned files were deleted. Is there a link?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ceddy


Hi Ceddy!

You didn't mention running Spybot or CWShredder?

http://www.safer-networking.org/en/index.html spybot

http://www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware/ adaware

http://www.softpedia.com/public/cat/10/17/10-17-150.shtml cwshredder

http://www.winpatrol.com/winpatrol.html

I threw in Winpatrol too, cos it'll let you know if a program has inserted itself onto the PC without your knowledge. It's nice too cos it gets rid of the cookies you don't want. CWShredder picks up larvae that Spybot and Adaware miss.
With Spybot, get the updates before you run the scan; and then click on the immunize tab too. Helps protect the puter from more infections.

I picked up this pose from mobo yesterday, and it's so good, I thought I'd throw it in.

mobo has just replied to a thread you have subscribed to entitled - Annoying Home Page and Favorites - in the Security forum of Tech Support Guy Forums.

This thread is located at:
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=256291&goto=newpost

Here is the message that has just been posted:
*****************************************************************************************************
Download Adaware http://www.lavasoftusa.com/support/download/
In Ad-aware click the Gear to go to the Settings area.
The following items should be on a green check, not on a red X.
Under the Scanning button:Scan within archives
Under Memory & Registry, Check EVERYTHING
In Check Drives & Folders, make sure all of your hard drives are selected
Under the Advanced button, check ALL under Log detail level (this makes it easier for visitors to the Lavasoft Support Forums to see what options you have selected should you require assistance.)
Under the tweak button
Some of these may not be an available option, depending on your version of Ad-aware and your version of Windows. Do not be concerned if you cannot select a certain item.

In Scanning Engine:Unload recognized processes during scanning
Include info about ignored objects in logfile, if detected in scan
Include basic Ad-aware settings in logfile
Include additional Ad-aware settings in logfile
Include used command line parameters in logfile
In Cleaning Engine: XP/2000: Allow unloading explorer to unload shell extensions prior to deletion
Let Windows remove files in use at next reboot
UNCHECK: Automatically try to unregister objects prior to deletion
Click Proceed to save these settings. When you would like to perform a "Full Scan," switch the scan mode from SmartScan to Custom
_______________________________________________________________
Create a folder on your hard drive somewhere like in "My Documents" and name it Hijackthis
Download 'Hijack This to its own folder http://www3.ns.sympatico.ca/c.bennett03/moboswindowclinic1.html
Doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

When the scan is finished, the "Scan" button will change into a "Save Log" button.
Press that, save the log, load it in Notepad, and copy its contents here. http://www3.ns.sympatico.ca/c.bennett03/deal.gif

Most of what it lists
will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet.
__________________
***************

Good luck Ceddy!  Viva la France! And let us know what happens either way, cos it''ll be helpful to someone else. :up:


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

Hiya Xixo!

Well I ran spybot and CWShredder too in order to sort it out but nothing was found so I decided to reinstall W98.  It seems OK for the moment but I haven't used my 'puter a lot today...Wait and see  


BTW i didn't know I I had subscribed to a thread entitled - Annoying Home Page and Favorites  . Glad to hear I keep myself informed yet!  
See you! and vive la France indeed!


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Cédric said:


> Hiya Xixo!
> 
> Well I ran spybot and CWShredder too in order to sort it out but nothing was found so I decided to reinstall W98.  It seems OK for the moment but I haven't used my 'puter a lot today...Wait and see
> 
> ...


 :up:


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

Not so cool! The computer still freezes. Think I'll have to reformat?


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Cédric said:


> Not so cool! The computer still freezes. Think I'll have to reformat?


Ceddy, why don't you try Registry Mechanic. You can get a trial version at 
http://www.winguides.com/. When my daughter finally got it, she had over four hundred errors. When you click on the steting make sure it does a backup. PCWorld recommends it. It's good, keeps my puter running smoothly.

Viva la France!


----------



## Pacalis (Sep 8, 2003)

Heya* CEDRIC*; After running the applications that *XICO* correctly advised , Please Post a Hijack Log Let us take a look before you do anything as drastic as a reformat. Please use the Hijack at the bottom of this Post , as it is the new version.


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

I'll try this evening! and let you know!

thanks
cédric


----------



## bobol (Jan 28, 2004)

Did you go in your Device Manager [my computer properties] to check and see if all devices are running smoothly? ie- no yellow exclaimation signs. Lets see if there are no device compatibility issues for one thing.


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

bobol said:


> Did you go in your Device Manager [my computer properties] to check and see if all devices are running smoothly? ie- no yellow exclaimation signs. Lets see if there are no device compatibility issues for one thing.


yes I did. No problem there


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

Pacalis said:


> Heya* CEDRIC*; After running the applications that *XICO* correctly advised , Please Post a Hijack Log Let us take a look before you do anything as drastic as a reformat. Please use the Hijack at the bottom of this Post , as it is the new version.


Ran Registry mecanic. Here's the post Hijack log :

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.1
Scan saved at 20:04:02, on 03/08/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.00 (5.00.2919.6304)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\FICHIERS COMMUNS\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\QUICKZIP\QUICKZIP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\QZTEMP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.fr/0SEFRFR/SAOS02
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.fr/
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Fichiers communs\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol] "C:\PROGRA~1\BILLPS~1\WINPAT~1\WinPatrol.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O14 - IERESET.INF: SEARCH_PAGE_URL=
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab


----------



## Pacalis (Sep 8, 2003)

Hello *CEDRIC* ; Your Log looks good , the only thing I can suggest here is to reduce your Running Tasks i.e. (Start Up). For Windows 98, all that needs to be checked in ths Start Up menu is , Explorer, Systray and your Anti Virus.
I was wondering though if perhaps your Fichers Communs and your AVG may be conflicting, I believe that Fichers is a Symantec product. I'm just trying a speculation here, that's all. You could do without the following though.......
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm

Sorry I couldn't have helped you more.


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

Hiya Pacalis,

Actually "fichiers" means files in French.
sorry to ask but does it mean the following elements must be deleted via the Hijack this log?
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm

Thanks
cédric


----------



## KHolloman (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, he means to remove the entries.


----------



## Pacalis (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi Cedric ; look what I found when I looked fichiers communs up...
C:\Program Files\Fichiers communs\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe 
C:\Program Files\Fichiers communs\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe 

Sorry 'bout that.  
Yes the other files can be removed. 
I did actually think though that they were tied in to Symantec, due to the fact that most searches showed this, stupid American.  
Those FICHIERS FILES ARE FINE.
Your computer is clean, the four that you are removing , are really just because they are taking up space, so to speak.
Bonsoir, Mon Ami !!


----------



## Pacalis (Sep 8, 2003)

Cedric; I know you probably already know this but I have been searching fixes for your problem and found..........
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000285.htm
http://inquirer.philly.com/newsroom/faq/pages/fdb7df9-11.html
http://support.microsoft.com/search...=1&InCC_hdn=True&querySource=gsfxSearch_Query
Hope one is the solution.

PEACE


----------



## brinderps (Jul 5, 2004)

hi cedric,
i had suffered from the same problem.
you can try using this link
i tried it and my pc runs without any problem.

http://www.all4you.dk/FreewareWorld...=shutdown&la=en


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

brinderps said:


> hi cedric,
> i had suffered from the same problem.
> you can try using this link
> i tried it and my pc runs without any problem.
> ...


Hi Brinderps! The link isn't working!


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Pacalis said:


> Cedric; I know you probably already know this but I have been searching fixes for your problem and found..........
> http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000285.htm
> http://inquirer.philly.com/newsroom/faq/pages/fdb7df9-11.html
> http://support.microsoft.com/search...=1&InCC_hdn=True&querySource=gsfxSearch_Query
> ...


Nice post, Pac! :up:


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

Pacalis said:


> Cedric; I know you probably already know this but I have been searching fixes for your problem and found..........
> http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000285.htm
> http://inquirer.philly.com/newsroom/faq/pages/fdb7df9-11.html
> http://support.microsoft.com/search...=1&InCC_hdn=True&querySource=gsfxSearch_Query
> ...


stil got the problem anyway! I really don't know what to do now except reformatting


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

If you have a 2nd Hard drive, you can transfer toute votre bon chose a la seconde drive, and then reformat.


----------



## KHolloman (Jul 22, 2004)

do huh?


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

exactement !


----------



## brinderps (Jul 5, 2004)

hi cedric,
you can try this link -
http://shutdown.thetranslations.com//

brinder


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

brinderps said:


> hi cedric,
> you can try this link -
> http://shutdown.thetranslations.com//
> 
> brinder


Thanks mate but it's not only a shutdown problem anymore...
thanks for the link anyway,
:up:


----------



## Pacalis (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi Cedric; Have you gotten your problem resolved ?


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

Pacalis said:


> Hi Cedric; Have you gotten your problem resolved ?


Not really. I still got the same problems. I don't know what to do next...


----------



## Infidel_Kastro (Nov 21, 2003)

Cedric, have you installed any new components, software or RAM recently?


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

infidel_kast said:


> Cedric, have you installed any new components, software or RAM recently?


Hello my friend IK
No I haven't installed any new components lately.


----------



## Pacalis (Sep 8, 2003)

Hello Cedric ; Please Run Hijack this time put a check by these. Close all browser windows except Hijack This and Click "Fix checked"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol] "C:\PROGRA~1\BILLPS~1\WINPAT~1\WinPatrol.exe"
O14 - IERESET.INF: SEARCH_PAGE_URL=
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=

Re-Boot , and see how you are running now. Please let us know how you are doing.


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

I am at work at the moment but will let you know when I return home.
Thanks,

Cédric


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

well, well, well...I didn't make any difference! Shall I murder my 'puter this week-end?


----------



## Pacalis (Sep 8, 2003)

Cedric ; could you check and see if you have any conflicting devices on your computer. Everything seems to be pointing that way. Go to you *Microsoft System Information* and click *hardware resources * , when it drops down , you will see Conflicts/Sharing, check it, it will show any thing that is conflicting.Right beneath hardware resources is *components*, check that and look at *problem devices*. Also in that same *MSI* application , run your *DirectX*, and see if everything checks as OK. Also use your *Dr. Watson*, and see if it finds anything. We have pretty much exhausted every thing else. I hope it works for you. :up:


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Comment sava? Cedric?

Before you murder her, you ought to click on Pac's Cleanup. What a ferociously user friendly utility. If nothing else, it's a great flush; but you ought to check out Pac's suggestions too.

Pac? Love that Clean up! Wow! Very nice. Very. :up:


----------



## tjm (May 9, 2001)

Hi Cedric 
A friend was having similar probs. I finally found the fault 2 b a loose nut on the monitor connection on the graphics card. Tightened the nuts and voila! no more freezing. Another possibility may b a failing graphics card. Can u borrow a friends card and test that? The other suspect could b a faulty or dying Hard drive. I usually reformat with a 98se boot floppy or an ME boot floppy (for drives over 60GB) and u will soon see if it starts trying to recover bad sectors (I have never seen WinXP try to recover bad sectors, always just hangs and won't proceed). I realise evry1 is looking at all other possibilities to try and get u out of having to reformat but if all else fails....
Remember the No. 1 rule in computing....BACKUP and have all needed drivers and software ready for reinstallation. Never assume your pc will always work.
HTH,
tjm


----------



## Pacalis (Sep 8, 2003)

xico said:


> Comment sava? Cedric?
> 
> Before you murder her, you ought to click on Pac's Cleanup. What a ferociously user friendly utility. If nothing else, it's a great flush; but you ought to check out Pac's suggestions too.
> 
> Pac? Love that Clean up! Wow! Very nice. Very. :up:


Thank you *XICO * , my friend , you are way too considerate!!


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Pacalis said:


> Thank you *XICO * , my friend , you are way too considerate!!


 :up:


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

Pacalis said:


> Cedric ; could you check and see if you have any conflicting devices on your computer. Everything seems to be pointing that way. Go to you *Microsoft System Information* and click *hardware resources * , when it drops down , you will see Conflicts/Sharing, check it, it will show any thing that is conflicting.Right beneath hardware resources is *components*, check that and look at *problem devices*. Also in that same *MSI* application , run your *DirectX*, and see if everything checks as OK. Also use your *Dr. Watson*, and see if it finds anything. We have pretty much exhausted every thing else. I hope it works for you. :up:


Pac : could you precise the path for the MSI etc.. 'cos since my OS is in French I got some problems to locate all those things you told me.  Sorry about that!


----------



## Pacalis (Sep 8, 2003)

Why certainly ; I do not know the short cut, I access mine this way.......
PROGRAMS>ACCESSORIES>SYSTEM TOOLS>SYSTEM INFORMATION
And here is a tutorial on the applications it has *Microsoft System Information*


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

Pacalis said:


> Why certainly ; I do not know the short cut, I access mine this way.......
> PROGRAMS>ACCESSORIES>SYSTEM TOOLS>SYSTEM INFORMATION
> And here is a tutorial on the applications it has *Microsoft System Information*


I finally reformated. All seems fine now except I got some ugly display settings(I also tried to manage an attachment but the file didn't upload ). I thought about a driver problem but can't find anything on the ATI site (My videocard is an ATI Xpert 98 AGP 2x). I also changed the settings but nothing helped. I still got these ugly icons and display
I already reformatted before but don't remember what I did last time


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

OK Pac, you can call me stupid: I restarted and the display is fine now   Sunday afternoon, Ceddy lost his self-esteem and his American friends...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yeah, you seem to be working overtime on that one


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

AcaCandy said:


> Yeah, you seem to be working overtime on that one


What did you have for lunch?   Probably not enough French wine...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Lunch in about 2 hours, plan on some fine red wine


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Bordeaux rouge?


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Cédric said:


> I finally reformated. All seems fine now except I got some ugly display settings(I also tried to manage an attachment but the file didn't upload ). I thought about a driver problem but can't find anything on the ATI site (My videocard is an ATI Xpert 98 AGP 2x). I also changed the settings but nothing helped. I still got these ugly icons and display
> I already reformatted before but don't remember what I did last time


I see you got it cleared up in Display!  There's a neat book on 98, The Mother of All Windows 98 Books, by Woody Leonard & Barry Simon.
They also have a book on the 95. Their analysis of Appearances ( and all of Display) est tres bon. Magnifique!) Bill Gates must have been drunk when he organized the settings in Appearances, cos it's a mass of confusion. For instance, changing the 3D Objects background item actually changes the settings for 12 different registry entries! The Icon item lets you pick the size of the icons , the size of the font, the font itself, amd the icon's captions. Some of these settings in Appearances affect the size of the fonts in OE, folders, explorer, etc.  There's all sorts of neat color combinations that are possible, like dual colors on the title bar, etc.


----------



## Pacalis (Sep 8, 2003)

Cédric said:


> OK Pac, you can call me stupid: I restarted and the display is fine now   Sunday afternoon, Ceddy lost his self-esteem and his American friends...


Good for you, I'm glad you got it figured out. No reason to lose you Self Esteem, and you certainly lost NO friends !!!  :up:


----------



## CÃ©dric (Oct 28, 2002)

Pac and Xico: Thanks again for your help! :up:


----------

